# a te non ti si trova mai



## zipp404

Bonjour.

Je me demande si j'ai traduit corrrectement en français la phrase suivante, tirée du roman _Caro Michele_ de Natalia Ginzburg, surtout la construction pronominale.

*Sono andata in paese a telefonarti ma a te non ti si trova mai.*

*Je suis allée au village pour te téléphoner, mais toi, on ne te trouve jamais.*

Merci de votre aide. Ah, et je voulais aussi vous souhaiter un très bon nouvel an!


----------



## matoupaschat

Parfaite, ta traduction !
Bonne année à toi aussi .


----------



## esteban

Autre possibilités :

... mais toi, tu n'es jamais là (quand on t'appelle)

... mais toi, tu es vraiment impossible à joindre

esteban


----------



## matoupaschat

esteban said:


> Autre possibilités :
> 
> ... mais toi, tu n'es jamais là (quand on t'appelle)
> 
> ... mais toi, tu es vraiment impossible à joindre
> 
> esteban


De fait, c'est mieux .


----------



## simenon

La phrase de Natalia Ginzburg que tu as posté est typique le la langue parlée. Selon les règles (vieille) de grammaire, elle est meme un peu incorrecte. Car il y a deux pronomes qui indiquent la meme personne: "a te" et "ti". On appelle ça "ridondanza pronominale" (parce que il y a un pronome de plus, inutile, redondant) et il s'agit d'un phénomène très frequent dans le parlé. C'est comme quand on dit "a me mi piace". Tout le monde le dit, mais normalement on ne l'écrit pas. Donc dans ta traduction tu doit essayer de composer une phrase semblable: typique du parlé et un peu incorrecte. C'est pour ça que je prefère ta première hypotèse, qui me semble (mais je ne sais pas) moins formelle.


----------



## Corsicum

matoupaschat said:


> De fait, c'est mieux .


Dans l’absolu, je suis d’accord avec vous, mais suivant le contexte de l’histoire je n’en suis pas absolument certain ?  
Il y a peut être deux possibilités :
_- _L’interlocuteur doit être directement au bout du fil, chez lui è _tu n'es jamais là / tu es vraiment impossible à joindre  _
_- _Une tierce personne doit rechercher l’interlocuteur è _on te cherche mais on ne te trouve jamais_
_Trouver_ est associé à _rechercher _avec une certaine insistance
 
Ps : je n’avais pas lu la réponse de *simenon* avant d’écrire ce message, j’ai fait abstraction de sa réponse


----------



## Corsicum

simenon said:


> C'est pour ça que je prefère ta première hypotèse, qui me semble (mais je ne sais pas) moins formelle.


Je suis assez d’accord avec toi et même renforcer cet aspect informel qui est plus intime, dans ce cas on pourrait peut être écrire…le dire : 
_Je suis allée au village pour te téléphoner, mais toi, on ne *t’y* trouve jamais._ ( ... peut être ?) 

Cf. : _Je parcours cent fois le jour les lieux que nous habitions ensemble, et ne *t’y* trouve jamais*.*_
*J.J. ROUSSEAU , *_La Nouvelle Héloïse_
_Les langues sont faites pour être parlées, l’écriture ne sert que de supplément à la parole…. JJ ROUSSEAU 1761 _


----------



## simenon

On pourrait meme, peut etre, écrire la phrase sans le "ne":
Je suis allée au village pour te téléphoner, mais toi, t'es jamais là /on t'y trouve jamais(mais je ne suis pas française donc je n'ai pas de certitudes).
Il faudrait aussi vérifier si à l'époque de Nathalie Ginzburg il y avait déjà ce phénomène de disparition du "ne" où s'il est plus récent.


----------



## zipp404

Je me excuse de ne pas vous avoir fourni le contexte. Celle qui parle dans le roman est une mère. Elle a un fils qui est tout à coup parti pour Londre, en Anglettere. La mère habite en Italie, à la campagne, près d'un village. Elle a dû aller jusqu'au village pour télephoner a son fils car elle n'a pas de téléphone chez elle. Elle ne cherche pas son fils _au village. _La mère lui écrit une lettre lui disant qu'elle était allé au village pour lui téléphoner et dans la lettre il se plaint que l'on [c'est à dire _tout le monde, la famille, les amis, etc._] ne le trouve jamais _partout_. De là [du contexte] le choix de la forme la plus impersonelle e la plus générale: _*on.*_ *Je suis allé au village pour te téléphoner *[je m'inquiétaisje, ne savais pas où tu étais et je voulais m'en renseigner car je suis ta mère],* mais* [come d'habitude]* on ne te trouve jamais.* 

Je voulais traduire la phrase en français afin d'apprendre le sens du pronom "si" dans la locution 'a te non ti _si trova_ mai'. Cet usage pronominale on ne le trouve pas en anglais ou en espagnol, de là le recours au français.

Je vous conseille de lire ce roman. C'est une façon amusante d'apprendre l'italien.


----------



## zipp404

Correction: elle était allée [erreurs? il y en aura d'autres j'en suis certain!]


----------

